# PowerMax HD 826 OXE questions



## bryanthegoon (Dec 31, 2016)

Hi,

I bought a Toro Power Max HD 826 OXE (38805) a few months ago. This is my first snow blower ( just moved to SW Colorado from Phoenix, AZ over the summer). All in all this seems to be a great machine, but I have a couple issues/questions I am hoping someone can help with. 

To preface this I ordered the machine online, but it was delivered to the nearest dealer who "assembled" it and then delivered to me. Assembled is in quotes because I have already discovered a couple things that they did wrong... for example they had attached the traction control linkage the wrong way and as a result it was catching and it wasn't possible to go into all of the gears.

*1.* The quick stick.... So when it works the quick stick is amazing (compared to other models I had played with in the stores)... But I am having issues where often it will not lock in place. 

I have adjusted it using the procedure in the manual. and while playing with it while adjusting, it consistently works and locks into place. But while actually using the machine it often times wont lock into place. It almost feels like the button on the stick isn't always popping back up (like the spring in the button isn't working or something). 

Sometimes it works fine, sometimes it doesn't lock at all, and sometimes it will lock left/right, but not lock up/down. I have to wiggle things a bit and sometimes even then it wont work. I have taken the top off and checked it after making adjustments and it always seems fine (in fact always seems to work when the machine isn't running)

Has anyone run into this issue? is it possible that something wasn't assembled correctly?​
*2.* Traction is sometimes an issue. I just noticed in another thread that they ship the tires over full, and I am guessing from my experiences that the dealer didn't adjust the tire pressure, so I will try that first. But, does anybody run one of these (or a similar model) with chains? does it make a difference? 

Only really having traction issues when cutting into hard and/or deep snow. Actually haven't had any issues going up and down my driveway which is at an incline.​
*3.* Normally if both the Auger/Impeller Lever and the Traction Lever are engaged the traction lever will keep the Auger/Impeller lever engaged. This was working fine until this morning. This morning everything works if I hold down both levers, but if I let go of the Auger side to adjust the chute, it disengages and the auger stops until I grab the lever again. What could cause this?

(Yesterday it snowed most of the day, then warmed up and rained for a short while, then cooled back down and snowed some more then dropped to the teens overnight. Wondering if maybe something got frozen.... I know I had ice in some places I don't normally get ice, from some melt/refreeze)​
*4.* Has anyone changed the jetting on their carb? I am at about 7800/7900 feet and feel like the fuel/air mix is off... I know that re jetting my quad made a world of difference in how it runs at this altitude. When they delivered the snowblower, I asked the dealer about re jetting and he said it was not necessary (but as I have mentioned I don't trust him) Also the only dealer around is in another town at a significantly lower elevation than I am).​
Thanks in advance for any help/suggestions that can be provided.

Thanks,
Bryan


----------



## Faron79 (Nov 28, 2016)

Ordered & paid online.... & delivered to a dealer? 
Huh??
Faron


----------



## mrfixit (Dec 3, 2016)

Bryan,

You realize that buying it online cut the dealer that did the assembly out of the profit on the purchase. I believe they get a flat rate from Toro to do the assembly. Just sayin.
Sounds to me like you got a dealer that is useless. I would call them and tell them your issues. If they don't come and fix it I would call Toro.

I bought the 928 HD recently. I bought it off a local dealer, they ordered it for me. They have been great. 
This stays at our mtn. home at 9200ft here in Colorado. I bought the service manual for my blower and a jet for the carb. I'm waiting until my first oil change, 5 hrs. to pull the plug to check color before I re-jet the carb.

I agree re-jetting makes a difference. I have re-jetted an outboard and a generator.

PS
I think the dealer called Toro about re-jetting my carb and they had them order a jet for 7000 ft. I will check the next time we are at our mtn. home. I think Toro's going with a jet for 7000 ft. will prevent a lean condition, better to err on fat than lean IMO.

Good Luck


----------



## bryanthegoon (Dec 31, 2016)

Thanks for the responses guys.

The nearest dealer to me is over an hour away. Because of having to go out of town for some family issues, I wasnt going to be able to make it to them before the snow was going to start dropping... so I bought online figuring it would be delivered directly to my house.... no such luck. On top of all that it took them close to a month to get it to me after it was delivered to them. This past week I was in the area of the dealer for another reason.... was not impressed, they were very difficult to deal with, going to try dealing with Toro directly for anything I need. Had I known that it was going to go through the dealer anyway, I would have waited and just made a trip out there ( of course from what I saw the other day I may have changed my mind and decided to go with another brand if I had done that). Unfortunately the next nearest Toro dealer is over 5 hours away....

Somehow the issue with the quick stick, and the issue with the lever fixed themselves, and have not happened since. Not sure what the deal is there if there was some break-in or what.

After a bit of reading, I am going to pick up a set of chains and hope that gives me some better traction.

Going to call Toro about the jetting and see what they say, agreed would rather error alittle rich than lean.


----------



## Hanky (Nov 14, 2014)

I have had issues with the Quick stick as well, when it works as it should it is great but every once in a while I have issues. I run my tires at the lower pressures but my drive way is flat.


----------



## trellis (Mar 14, 2018)

> I am going to pick up a set of chains and hope that gives me some better traction.


any luck with the chains, better traction?

anyone using an HD Toro on gravel/uneven drive?

thanks


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

trellis said:


> any luck with the chains, better traction?
> 
> anyone using an HD Toro on gravel/uneven drive?
> 
> thanks


I am, and I use chains, and they work excellent.


----------



## old ope mechanic (Feb 16, 2018)

chains and a raised up skids on gravel .better to leave some snow on the gravel than throw them


----------



## B. Bursey (Feb 8, 2021)

Hi Bryan 
The cure for the chute not locking in place is. What is happening is the cable that is operating the stick to chute is slipping back and when it does this it disconnects the locking mechanism at the chute. What I have to do with mine is push the cable forward into the chute mechanism and it will lock and work fine after that. I haven't figured out a way to keep it locked Into place yet, keeping it forward, but I'm working on it. If you should find a way I would like to know. Thanks. I hope this helps


----------



## B. Bursey (Feb 8, 2021)

bryanthegoon said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a Toro Power Max HD 826 OXE (38805) a few months ago. This is my first snow blower ( just moved to SW Colorado from Phoenix, AZ over the summer). All in all this seems to be a great machine, but I have a couple issues/questions I am hoping someone can help with.
> 
> ...


HI Bryan The answer to your no. 1 guestion is for some reason the cable from the stick to the chute locking mechanism slips back and when you lose control of the chute just grab the cable casing and push it ahead and the lock works again. It's a **** poor system they have for holding the cable, a small clamp, but I've yet to find a way to lock the cable in place, so I watch it and periodically push the cable forward for continued control from the stick. Hope this helps!


----------

